# New pics Chiclids



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Starting to grow and color up nice.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice tank and fish there pat.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

The tank's looking really good and the fishes too! Great job!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Picture perfect aquarium. 
Everything from rocks, layout, fish...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tank looks excellent!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone I tried real plants but they just eat them even Java fern lol.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice...I like the combination of yellow and blue. Are there big enough gaps/caves for their size in the layers of rock?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

great pics. thanks for posting pat.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> nice...I like the combination of yellow and blue. Are there big enough gaps/caves for their size in the layers of rock?


Yes there is lots of gaps in the rocks for their size I will be adding more next week as I found some nice orange ones for the tank .Pat


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> great pics. thanks for posting pat.


Your welcome thanks for looking Pat


----------

